# Ski Dubai race club



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone race train at all please in ski Dubai? My husband has tried to make contact with them though website and in person after having been given their meeting times, but no one was there. My kids race train at the indoor slope in milton Keynes and we would like to try and carry on their training once we arrive in Dubai, but just wondered if there are any members out there who can give us some better contact info please?!!


----------



## alangs1200 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tricktrack said:


> Does anyone race train at all please in ski Dubai? My husband has tried to make contact with them though website and in person after having been given their meeting times, but no one was there. My kids race train at the indoor slope in milton Keynes and we would like to try and carry on their training once we arrive in Dubai, but just wondered if there are any members out there who can give us some better contact info please?!!


We faced the same issues last year when moving to Dubai for our son who had several years of BASS racing experience. The Dubai race club www.dubaiskiclub.com won't really meet your needs - it's more about fun racing, albeit with some good skiers, than about race / gate training. There is a weekly class for a couple of hours one evening with usually 4-6 kids. We went once but the standard will not be what you're used to. Our son, declined to go again and has been travelling back to the Alps during holidays for training with his old UK club. I don't recall the details of his one visit but I'm sure some persistence with ski Dubai themselves may help you work out which instructor (there is only one for this), which evening and what time.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

alangs1200 said:


> We faced the same issues last year when moving to Dubai for our son who had several years of BASS racing experience. The Dubai race club Home Page won't really meet your needs - it's more about fun racing, albeit with some good skiers, than about race / gate training. There is a weekly class for a couple of hours one evening with usually 4-6 kids. We went once but the standard will not be what you're used to. Our son, declined to go again and has been travelling back to the Alps during holidays for training with his old UK club. I don't recall the details of his one visit but I'm sure some persistence with ski Dubai themselves may help you work out which instructor (there is only one for this), which evening and what time.


Thanks for that, I was thinking by the lack of replies that it's not something people are into!! Myself and the kids aren't out there yet anyway but will persevere when we do even if just to get them continued time on the slope, as well as my older child I also have a 5 year old who trains with mk but isn't racing yet so anything for her would be good. We will just have to get to the alps when we can still and like you say she can do some of the kids training camps in the alps in the holidays if we can sort that out.
Thanks for taking the time to reply though, appreciate that, at least I've reset my expectations now!


----------

